
Show HN: Parity Bar – Not everyone earns a US salary - dannypostma
https://paritybar.com/
======
dannypostma
Hey HN!

Yesterday I set myself a challenge (after being dared by a friend). I wanted
to create a startup in 24 hours.

I got inspired by Wes Bos his Pricing Power Parity he used for his courses.
What is PPP you're asking?

"Purchasing power parity (PPP) is a measurement of prices in different
countries that uses the prices of specific goods to compare the absolute
purchasing power of the countries' currencies."

Offering discounts for lower index countries gives them a chance to also move
forward with their business. It's unfair that everyone has to pay the same
price for a product.

I'm currently sitting out corona in Bali. What I never realized is, that the
average salary in Bali, Indonesia is $133 per month . They have no fair chance
online with salary gaps this big!

So, offering PPP discounts is an amazing way to help people out. But, offering
these kinds of discounts can be quite hard, so I set myself out to make it
easier. It also seemed like a small enough scope to build in one day.

Parity Bar makes it super easy to give discounts to customers around the
world, based on their location.

1\. You add your discounts 2\. Style the banners 3\. Add the script to the
website 4\. And the tool does the magic!

It's free to use up to 10.000 visitors. After this I gotta charge a little
bit, to pay for all the APIs and server costs.

